# Redline Ultra Hardcore



## Pirate! (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm looking for any feedback on Redline Ultra Hardcore. Looks like a decent thermogenic. VPX gave me a bottle, and I don't know if I want to keep it. The last thing they gave me was Clenbutrex, which tastes horrid. I felt bad chunking a whole bottle, but I wouldn't give that stuff to a friend.

Redline Ultra Hardcore


----------



## twarrior (Apr 4, 2010)

Haven't used it and was wondering myself but a little web looking shows mixed reviews but with no ingredient listing it's hard to prove anything. 

Redline Ultra Hardcore Fat Burner Exposed | Redline Ultra Hardcore Fat Burner Reviews | FatBurner.net


Redline Ultra Hardcore Reviews â?????? See Redline Ultra Hardcore User Reviews & Ratings â?????? SupplementCritic.com


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 4, 2010)

Those links are sites that bash other products to sell their own. Ingredients are listed everywhere you buy the product, including massnutrition.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twarrior (Apr 4, 2010)

You are correct sir. Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## haoleboy125 (Apr 30, 2010)

Has anyone bought this yet, I am getting ready to purchase it tomorrow since it is fairly new and I had great success with Meltdown. I am going to give it a shot and will let you know.


----------



## SJDAN2018 (May 10, 2010)

I just got this in today from Amazon which sells it cheaper, I'll try to update you guys with what i'm eating and what exercise I've been doing.

Just a brief description of myself:
20 Years Old 5'10" - 172lbs
Eat at least 3-4 times a day, got a gut, Full time Worker, part time student.

I'm gonna try Insanity Workout, and use livestrong.com to keep tabs on how much my calorie intake is.


----------



## haoleboy125 (May 16, 2010)

Looks like no one has started this yet or has posted any results. Other than SJDAN getting ready to. SJDAN be prepared Insanity lives up to its name!!! I was doing it for a month. The second month was too much for my back and knees! I will be starting the REDLINE tomorrow with 2 a days of cardio. I will post for all to give you and idea of this product on just cardio. I cannot lift anymore due to needing back and knee surgery again. 

Just to give you a description of myself: 38yrs old 6' 252.

I was using Meltdown while deployed and dropped to 205 until I got hurt and returned home to all the wonderful food I was missing and not being able to exercise. Now I can do cardio so I am going to give REDLINE a shot. Will keep you all posted!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 19, 2010)

I started it yesterday and am keeping daily thoughts in my journal.

First day I took 2 before the gym and sweat my ass off, more than the other ones I've tried. But took 1 in the evening and didn't feel any energy boost or anything.

Then this morning 2 before the gym and same thing, so we'll see if it continues.

I've tried:
Lipo 6 Black
Hydroxycuts
Clenbutrex (this would be pretty comparable on the energy level, but the taste is terrible,  I miss the old version, still tasted terrible but the energy was unbeleivable)
Ripped Freak (this had an awesome energy boost, almost like the old clenbutrex, but the only place I can find to buy it is GNC and they are such a ripoff)


----------



## SJDAN2018 (May 20, 2010)

Been over a week.... havent really noticed much (now at 165, weights been going up and down)... I've tried to keep my calorie intake at a maximum of 1300-1400 calories a day (kept away from soda), been doing insanity.

The bottle package says to take "upon awakening" which i didnt do for the first 2 days. I kinda wanted to start taking them before meals but dont really know if its a good thing. After the 3rd day I noticed that when i went to the bathroom it was green lol.

Still gonna keep taking these pills, kinda starting to give up on Insanity though, cause i have no time to workout at night when i get home from work. Sorry haloeboy125.


----------



## nikkilee75 (Jul 16, 2010)

*I love Redline Ultra Hardcore*

I am on my second bottle and paid full price for both ( saying that, only because it is worth every penny). My daughter and I share a bottle, we only take one a day, and they DO last all day. The effects are subtle yet great! no jitters at all, ever! Yet they give you unbelievable energy and drive.  The only negative effects we both have experienced is getting what we call "Hot Flashes" but thats when you know they are working even when your sitting on your rump. They say take them in the morning, I recommend you do just that, you need the 7 plus hours it works, and then you are feeling great and tired for the nights sleep. I have lost 20+ lbs of fat, with these pills. I was on same routine before these pills and lost very little to gain it back quickly.  One down side is, I have experienced an upset stomach what I call "foaming" from taking an antihistamine from allergies twice, they did not react well to the redline I am assuming!!! It gave me a lot of air bubbles and made me nauseous when I took both antihistamine and redline. But that is so rare, unless you take antihistamine regularly? I recommend this product to everyone, they are great. and they make you feel great.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 16, 2010)

wow, redline is the greatest.


----------



## jizelle (Aug 8, 2010)

*New to Redline Ultra Hardcore....*

Hi All,

I wanted to give my opinion, and tell my so far experience with Redline Ultra Hardcore pills. 

About Me:
-120 Pounds
-5'5
-Fairly active and athletic
-Used to take Meltdown and liked it

*My goal is to lose 10 pounds and tone up.*

So I started taking Redline two days ago. Because I have a tolerance to Meltdown established, I started taking two a day (Meltdown and Redline Ultra Hardcore have similar ingredients). I didn't notice to much of a change, so today I took three. One upon awakening, like directed to do, one after lunch, and one before my workout in combination with L-Arginine. I was definitely more active at the gym. My endurance was up as well as my drive. I also liked that it *DID NOT* give me the jitters like Meltdown has done in the past. I definitely makes me feel good, and I've noticed it also makes me horny, maybe because of the yohimbe?? So far, I'd say Redline is pretty good. I'm really hoping it will take some of the inches off my waist... I don't need to lose much, but these last inches are such a bitch! 

I'll update in another few days...


----------



## superted (Aug 8, 2010)

I've heard good things from bros can't speak for fast but of it works suck it up man,.parachute whatever most of the sups I take taste like.shit one more ain't gonna hurt. you should try bulk cissus now that's some nasty shit but my joints thank me 

good luck


----------

